# Looking for a Sous Chef



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello everybody..

I am working in a Beach Resort on St Maarten ...we opening another two restaurants on the island ..so i wondering if any chefs are looking for a season job and a great vacation on caribbean island..

I need Sous Chef and Chef de partie...

anybody interested let me know..accommodation will be provided from the company ...is very possible to turn into a full time job for the right person...


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Great opportunity right here.

I had a roommate many years ago that got a job cooking on St. Maarten. He left and stayed there for several years. He just recently came back to SLC.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chef d Partie  is only a glorified line cook. Great Oppurtunity (Everybody says this) .  Could turn into full time?   Where's the $  and do you pay fare back and forth?


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

Fare could be provided .. Again for the right person who is ready to accept the challenge ...


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Could BE?   This is 21st century.


----------



## chris jeffery (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, buy my plane ticket and ill fly down ASAP!


----------



## chris jeffery (Jan 18, 2013)

or a CDP is an under appreciated sous chef? 0.o


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Could BE? This is 21st century.


yes could be ...owner want's to see a nice CV and after talk about the money and ticket and everything else..

p.s yes is 21 century


----------



## cheferickv1 (Jan 21, 2013)

As a professional Chef, I have been almost all the way around the world cooking and have management experience. food cost and Labor cost. 

I am currently working at a dead end job in Texas. I am from upstate NY, own 2 properties in Florida, very responsible and would like a shot at your offer.

Please PM me


----------



## nikolasrb (Mar 22, 2013)

already interested....PM me .........


----------



## katie francis (May 20, 2013)

Hi Djoko,

I am interested in the Chef De Partie position please let me know where I can send my C.V and written references too. I would be available

to start immediately, since recently finishing my job in London.

I look forward to hearing back from you

Kind Regards

Katie Francis


----------



## daoren (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello, I am chef with 8 years of experience. I am french. I am looking for job for winter season or more.

Pease, contact me. I will send my C.V.(resume).

Thank you.

Best regard


----------



## allenanchan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everybody imam looking for a sous chef job in sint marten ,,,,,in a fine dining restaurant please do email me if any openings anywhere in sint marten ,,,thnks


----------



## allenanchan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi ,,,I am looking for sous chef job ..please contact me on 5549797...thanks ...or mail me at [email protected]....


----------



## allenanchan (Jan 21, 2014)

Djoko Verona said:


> Hello everybody..
> I am working in a Beach Resort on St Maarten ...we opening another two restaurants on the island ..so i wondering if any chefs are looking for a season job and a great vacation on caribbean island..
> I need Sous Chef and Chef de partie...
> anybody interested let me know..accommodation will be provided from the company ...is very possible to turn into a full time job for the right person...


----------



## allenanchan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi chef Verona ... I live in SINT MARTEEN ,, my cell no is 5549797... My email ADRESS is [email protected] ... I am a sous chef at TEMPTATION AND RARE OWNED BY CHEF DINO JAGTIANI ...... PLEASE DO CALL ME OR MAIL ME ....... THANKS ..


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you realize that it was a year ago that he posted that he was looking for a sous chef? Also the last time he was online here was a month ago.


----------



## allenanchan (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks ayne I did not see the date of the post thanks anyway


----------



## anthony rozario (Aug 7, 2014)

Dear Sir,

I Mr Anthony rozario presently working as a Sous chef British virgin island in rosewood hotels, Looking forward to know your response ,

Thanking you,

Anthony 

Mobile no- +1284-3420746


----------



## zegna (Dec 17, 2014)

My name is Mike, live in caribbean, work as a sous chef/assistent head chef in a big hotell.

Have experience from guide michelin and gault millau kitchen 

Looking for a new challenge

Give me a call

0059 0690 21 6737


----------



## shrey kamerkar (Feb 4, 2015)

HEY IM INTERESTED ,

LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN SPEAK FUTHER ON THESE LINES


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cheflayne said:


> Do you realize that it was a year ago that he posted that he was looking for a sous chef? Also the last time he was online here was a month ago.


It now has been two years since he originally posted that he was looking for a sous chef and seven months since he was last online here, but hey, by now he might be looking to fill the position again, who knows? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## sunny88 (Apr 19, 2015)

hello

i  just saw your text, its allready a little bit older.... but is there still a possibility to find a season job as sous chef?

jasmine


----------



## valens modeste (Feb 18, 2016)

My name is valens modeste from the island of st Lucia interested in a sous chef job my job was at sonesta great bay st marrten


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

They keep coming out of the woodwork for a 3 year old post.lol


----------



## valens modeste (Feb 18, 2016)

My is valens modest am the island of st lucia 
I am an experience chef interested in your position for sous chef I believe I possess the specialized 
skills you are seeking and would make a valuable addition to your resort 
as my curriculum vitae ,indicate I possess more than 7 years of progressive experience in that field.

I look forward to the opportunity to show you how I benefit your team


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh my god.....


----------

